
Over 100,000 Jobs Gone and More Cuts Coming for Tech Industry - edgall
http://www.foxbusiness.com/markets/2016/08/17/tech-wreck-100-k-jobs-gone-and-more-cuts-coming.html
======
pbarnes_1
Meanwhile, stock buybacks...

